# How do I install a bathroom wall light?



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

How far apart are those pipes?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wait a minute. I would be more worried about the wiring hack job in Picture one, then putting in a new one. Stop everything now, and get someone in there to look at any more Zipcord & Hack electrical, due to since you are remodeling, in most cities, it requires at least 3 permits (Plumbing, Electrical, and Carpentry).


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

That wiring job there is definitely a Rube Goldberg affair - or - as already eloquently stated, a Zipcord & Hack job! It looks as though a length of extension cord wire has been passed through the wallboard and attached to a run of conventional Romex that in turn joins up with a run of sheathed wiring. Interesting configuration but hardly safe. I suggest, in full agreement with *gregzoll,* that you have it looked at along with any other homemade wiring jobs.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

All of the wiring has already been replaced. I am convinced that the previous owner didn't like his home nor family and wanted to burn it down. The pipes are about 3" apart. I know I need to mount a box but don't know how I can do it with the pipes there.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

gone_fishing said:


> All of the wiring has already been replaced. I am convinced that the previous owner didn't like his home nor family and wanted to burn it down. The pipes are about 3" apart. I know I need to mount a box but don't know how I can do it with the pipes there.


I don't believe anyone here would disagree with you. He certainly should not have been doing DIY projects. The scary thought is, he is still out there doing damage to another home.

I am not an electrician, though I have done allot of wiring, but I have to agree with the other posters. You should get a pro in there to look at your situation. It will cost you some bucks, but may save your family in the process.

Here is a link to a solution that might work for you:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/how_to_central/home_clinic/1607902.html

Like I said, I am not an electrician, however, my son is one of the best IMHO. He and I have talked allot about electrical work because I am always doing some project. In fact, I am certain that he cringes every time the phone rings when he knows that dad is working on the house. He is also a journeyman carpenter. He had mentioned this type of box to me several times. It looks narrow, so it may fit where you need it and it doesn't require a stud.


----------

